# Bumble bee x spinner



## falzar101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I presume this is possible, if so, has anyone got a picture.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

The most genes you would get into an offspring from that would be Pastel, Spider & Pinstripe = Spinnerblast which you can see here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/345189-ball-pythons-markus-jayne-scott.html


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Bumblebee and Spinner both have the Spider gene so its advisable to not x them due to the so called Fatal Gene of x-ing Spiders.

You'd get the same result from a Lemon Blast x Spider pairing or a Spinner x Pastel pairing with no problems from the Spider side.


----------



## falzar101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OK, what's this fatal spider gene. I've not heard about before?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

falzar101 said:


> OK, what's this fatal spider gene. I've not heard about before?


It happens when you x two Spiders or anything containing Spider.

Whenever anyones tried it the hatchlings die in the egg, it happens in the Woma morph too.

For that reason most people wont x Spider genes


----------



## Kyleg21 (Mar 3, 2012)

So what would you get with a spinner and pastel?


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

The 3 gene you will get if spinner x pastel is a spinner blast (Pastel Pinstripe Spider) 1/8th chance


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

from that pairing you get this 



Male:|
Spinner

Female:|
Pastel

Percent|Fraction|Morph
12.5%|1/8|Normal
12.5%|1/8|
Pastel

12.5%|1/8|
Pinstripe

12.5%|1/8|
Lemon Blast

12.5%|1/8|
Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Bumble Bee

12.5%|1/8|
Spinner

12.5%|1/8|
Spinner BlastGenetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


----------



## Kyleg21 (Mar 3, 2012)

So pinstripe x bumble bee will make the same thing? What's the best ones to pair? Pinstripe x bumble bee or Spinner and pastel. What clutch would be worth more? Well the more desirable clutch?


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

yes it would 


Male:|
Pinstripe

Female:|
Bumble Bee

Percent|Fraction|Morph
12.5%|1/8|Normal
12.5%|1/8|
Pastel

12.5%|1/8|
Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Bumble Bee

12.5%|1/8|
Pinstripe

12.5%|1/8|
Lemon Blast

12.5%|1/8|
Spinner

12.5%|1/8|
Spinner BlastGenetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

there both the same relay so would not make a difference


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

now if you put the bumble bee to a fire you get some cool off spring 


Male:|
Fire

Female:|
Bumble Bee

Percent|Fraction|Morph
12.5%|1/8|Normal
12.5%|1/8|
Pastel

12.5%|1/8|
Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Bumble Bee

12.5%|1/8|
Fire

12.5%|1/8|
Firefly

12.5%|1/8|
Fire Spider

12.5%|1/8|
Fire BeeGenetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

pop on world of ball pythons the genetic wizard is cool if you need to make a 2-3 gene snake hold ctrl and click on each morph to get it 

Hope that helps 

Paul


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Kyleg21 said:


> So pinstripe x bumble bee will make the same thing? What's the best ones to pair? Pinstripe x bumble bee or Spinner and pastel. What clutch would be worth more? Well the more desirable clutch?


Pinstripe x bumblebee and spinner x pastel make exactly the same thing. The clutches are the same, and clutch desirability is the same. 

Add the price of a pinstripe and a bumblebee. Then add the price of a spinner and a pastel. The pair with the lower price is the more desirable pair, as long as health, transport costs, age, etc. are equal.


----------



## Kyleg21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok cheers. What do you need to create a blue eyed Lucy? Is there a few ways to do it?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyleg21 said:


> Ok cheers. What do you need to create a blue eyed Lucy? Is there a few ways to do it?


Lesser x Lesser
Lesser x Mojave
Butter x Lesser
Butter x Mojave
Het Russo x Het Russo
Lesser x Phantom
Mocha x Lesser??


----------



## Kyleg21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I thought you cannot mix the same morph together? As they die in the egg? So it's the luck of the draw then. Just get 1 out of the clutch if your lucky? Just one more off you then iv got all the info I need. How to create A spinner blast?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyleg21 said:


> I thought you cannot mix the same morph together? As they die in the egg? So it's the luck of the draw then. Just get 1 out of the clutch if your lucky? Just one more off you then iv got all the info I need. How to create A spinner blast?


its only Spider x Spider, Woma x Woma and recently Champagne x Champagne that are thought toi be fatal genes.

Well Woma x Woma and Champ x Champ ARE fatal but there's still arguments with the Spider.
I wont do it purely because there's a chance and there's also no point as there's no surviving super form of Spider.


----------



## Kyleg21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Brilliant, will be getting some of the cheaper ones, blue eyed Lucy is a really nice snake. Am I right in thinking a spinner blast is spider and lemon pastel? What others? Cheers


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

markhill said:


> Lesser x Lesser
> Lesser x Mojave
> Butter x Lesser
> Butter x Mojave
> ...


Is this not a Karma?


----------

